# Computer crashes to "reboot and select proper boot device..."



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello all,

Not sure what happened over night....My computer will stay up for around one hour or so and all of a sudden windows will do one of the following.

1. If I'm actively working on the computer, like opening windows it will kind of lock up....i can see my mouse move but can't click anything...ctrl+alt+delete does nothing. Just kind of frozen.

2. If I'm not doing anything on the computer and I just leave it idle, I'll come back and it sits at the 
"reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"....if I reboot the computer(turn power off and back on...it boots up perfectly)


I built the computer almost 3 years ago. 


Specs: New egg list is here, not sure if you can see.. https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=13134369

Intel Core i5 2500k (currently I dont overclock so it's at 3.30GHZ
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z68-V-Pro
Memory: 8gigs DDR3...not sure what brand to be honest. 
Graphics Card: HIS IceQ X Turbo H695QNT2G2M Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16
HDD: 1 Crucial M4 SSD 128GB 
HDDx2: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 ST1000DM005/HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
OS: Win 7 64bit

If you have any other questions I'll answer them asap. Or any logs I can get. I did run AVG 2013 and found nothing, as well as Spybot. 

Edit: I did run windows memory tester mdsched.exe and it found nothing wrong

This really stinks  Any help would be <3


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Possible hard disk failure, let's run some diagnostics:

chkdsk - 



> start>search bar>type cmd right click and select run as admin
> 
> Elevated CMD should now be opened, type the following:
> 
> ...


If chkdsk turns out okay, run Seatools - SeaTools | Seagate

Run all tests EXCEPT: Fix All, Long Generic, anything Advanced.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## lsud00d (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey @alpha0meqa, I am experiencing exactly what you are describing. It just began a couple days ago, 8/8 or 8/9 I believe. Also very interesting, our builds are very, very similar. 

A crash dump analysis from WhoCrashed is indicating a critical object termination error from the ntoskrnl.exe module. I'm doing various forms of troubleshooting and I'll be starting my own thread for this as well. I'll update you if I figure anything out.

Edit: Noted from above, I ran a chkdsk earlier on my OS drive (64gb Crucial M4 SSD) and it didn't find any issues. My inkling is that the drive is failing, though.


----------



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

lsud00d said:


> Hey @alpha0meqa, I am experiencing exactly what you are describing. It just began a couple days ago, 8/8 or 8/9 I believe. Also very interesting, our builds are very, very similar.
> 
> A crash dump analysis from WhoCrashed is indicating a critical object termination error from the ntoskrnl.exe module. I'm doing various forms of troubleshooting and I'll be starting my own thread for this as well. I'll update you if I figure anything out.
> 
> Edit: Noted from above, I ran a chkdsk earlier on my OS drive (64gb Crucial M4 SSD) and it didn't find any issues. My inkling is that the drive is failing, though.




Arggh. Sorry to hear that sir. Do let me know if you find a fix  Good luck!!!


----------



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

PJB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Possible hard disk failure, let's run some diagnostics:
> 
> ...


Hello Patrick,

Thanks for the advice. I did run the Check Disk on my C Drive(SSD+Where my OS is.)--Should I run it for the regular HDD too?

I ran three tests of the program you mentioned on both HDD/SDD---Did I miss a test, I only saw 3 that werent long generic/any advanced.

Short Drive Self Test: Pass
SMART Check: Pass
Short Generic: Pass


Edit oh crap....Just going about my business. Windows gave me some sort of crash message asking if I wanted to end the process...the monitor kind of freaked out then gave me a BSOD....I havn't had a BSOD in like 5 years.... Here is a pic I took of it :
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

> Should I run it for the regular HDD too?


Yes.

Please refer to the following thread and reply back accordingly with the required information - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

PJB said:


> Yes.
> 
> Please refer to the following thread and reply back accordingly with the required information - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to run the check disk for the other drive.

Here is the file and information you requested. 


OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? 
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?
· What was original installed OS on system?
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
· Age of system (hardware)
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS?

Windows 7 X64 ---Full version not OEM. ---Computer is all around 3 years old in November. 

· CPU
· Video Card
· MotherBoard
· Power Supply - brand & wattage

Not sure if you can see above my newegg link but I mentioned all of this I believe anyway

Computer was built by myself.

Edit: I did that driver verify thing.....I rebooted, no BSOD ....not sure if it even worked. I checked ev.....and my computer just locked up literally as I was typing...screen went fuzzy and it froze...no BSOD although I only waited for around one minute.... !!

Do i need to do verifier reset in the cmd prompt?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

The attached dump files in the jcgriff output folder are 7 months old, so the latest BSOD you had was not written. This could indicate a few different things.



> and my computer just locked up literally as I was typing...screen went fuzzy and it froze...no BSOD although I only waited for around one minute....


This could be indicative or memory or video card issues, we'll need to run some further diagnostics.

*Run Memtest for no less than ~8 passes (several hours)*

Memtest86+:



> Download Memtest86+ here:
> 
> Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> 
> ...


*If Memtest turns out okay, run Furmark to stress your video card (15-30 minutes). Watch for any artifacts or crashes:*

Furmark:


> FurMark Video Stress Test - free from here: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> FurMark Setup:
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

PJB said:


> The attached dump files in the jcgriff output folder are 7 months old, so the latest BSOD you had was not written. This could indicate a few different things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Patrick,

Hmm well that's interesting. Most of the time now I can barely stay on before it just freezes the screen and scrambles both monitors  I'm thinking about just reformating. What do you think? 

Seems like if it was my GFX card it wouldn't let me get to windows or if the HDD was totally crapped out it wouldn't let me on either....I can't even stay on the computer now more than 5 minutes without it freezing and scrambling my screen 

I'm booted into safe mode+Networking atm, going to see if it does that here...


----------



## lsud00d (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey alpha0mega...how old is your M4 firmware? I believe my issue is a Crucial bug related to 5200 hours of use. I would recommend updating your firmware to see if it resolves the issue:

SSD Support


----------



## alpha0meqa (Jan 10, 2005)

lsud00d said:


> Hey alpha0mega...how old is your M4 firmware? I believe my issue is a Crucial bug related to 5200 hours of use. I would recommend updating your firmware to see if it resolves the issue:
> 
> SSD Support


Man I bet your right, but unfortunately I tried to update the newest driver, and when i downloaded it....it rebooted my computer once i opened it....then it tried to install it, but would time out, and eventually said i didnt have that device... !!! I think mine is old as dirt too


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, updating firmware on an SSD is very important. Try and install it via safe mode if possible and necessary.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

